# Davison opening day Buck Pole



## sausageman (Apr 2, 2001)

Our 4th annual Davison area Buck Pole will be held on 11/15 from 4 pm to 9 pm. Located on Lapeer road just west of State road, right next to the expressway. This year we have prizes for biggest rack, biggest youth rack, ugliest rack and ,,,,, how can I say this,,,,,,biggest womens antlers. We also give out a ton of "Door prizes". Hope to see some representation from the site. It's a great time and we always have alot of nice bucks.


----------

